# Thinking of Translating a Book



## Ajay (Apr 10, 2015)

Freinds,

I am thinking of translating a book in to our language, which gives Introduction about Doctrines of Grace. Thinking of a Good Book, I want some suggestions. And also I need the information of churches, people or organization who can help in translating books.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 10, 2015)

Why not some RC Sproul, like the Holiness God, Chosen by God or What is Reformed Theology?


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2015)

You may have thought about the legal issues, but if you haven't - under US law, the translation would be considered a derivative work and could be done only with the permission of the current rights holder. The new original work reflected in the translation could be separately protected by the translator.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 10, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to Puritan Board. Where in India are you located? What is your language Hindi, Tamil, Telugu, Bengali, Gujarati, Kannada or something else? Have you looked at the material already translated at Languages


----------



## Ajay (Apr 12, 2015)

*Hi*



yeutter said:


> Greetings and welcome to Puritan Board. Where in India are you located? What is your language Hindi, Tamil, Telugu, Bengali, Gujarati, Kannada or something else? Have you looked at the material already translated at Languages



I am from Andhra Pradesh, Telugu is the native language, There are no translated material available in telugu on CRPF website, I am planning to translate some good reformed books, Need help and suggestions.


----------



## ZackF (Apr 12, 2015)

AJAY said:


> yeutter said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings and welcome to Puritan Board. Where in India are you located? What is your language Hindi, Tamil, Telugu, Bengali, Gujarati, Kannada or something else? Have you looked at the material already translated at Languages
> ...



What about the creeds, confessions and catechisms?


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Apr 12, 2015)

One of our students, Anup Hiwale, was one of the primary translators of the Ecumenical Creeds and Reformed Confessions and Catechisms (the TFU and the WS) into Hindi several years ago (underwritten by the Mid-America Reformed Seminary Student Association).

So it would seem a good place to me to start if the Creeds and Confessions are not in Telugu. They have been put into Hindi. I think that they should be translated into Telugu. 

Peace,
Alan


----------

